# QR25 turbo



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

my question regarding the turbo made by forced induction racing is as follows: is the 250 whp added to engine or is that what the car will have after u put the turbo? second question is what will i need to do to my engine in order to put in the turbo? also comments about the turbo if anyone already has it.
thanks


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I'd ask Travis directly at b15sentra forums, if you haven't already.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

250 is the final amount of Wheel Horsepower you'll have with the turbo kit... that is an estamation since they have never installed one.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> *250 is the final amount of Wheel Horsepower you'll have with the turbo kit... that is an estamation since they have never installed one. *


Well, they're working on one right now(I've seen the pics).


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *
> Well, they're working on one right now(I've seen the pics). *


true, but that doesnt cahnge the fact that the numbers are a guess. My money says they'll get close to 200 (whp) but not above it... Unless Travis starts making chips, which we both know he does not have the capability of doing.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

True...it also depends on how much engine management that E-manage can provide.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah, I think you might be right about the management system will have to bring alot to the table for the turbo and the motor. But I think it will happen. Just need to find out if there are anything else needed to bring that 250 whp. Cuz the means there got to be atlest 210 or 220 hp at the fly. Can it handle that?


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

wouldn't there have to be about 290 hp at the fly for 250 hp at the wheel?


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> *true, but that doesnt cahnge the fact that the numbers are a guess. My money says they'll get close to 200 (whp) but not above it... Unless Travis starts making chips, which we both know he does not have the capability of doing. *


Travis is working with JWT right now. So, he does or is trying to have the capability. But, he doesn't even need it with the E-manage system. The turbo kit was put on hold for a little while. It's not forgoten. Should be in the works very soon. And the 250-260whp is a quess but a very close one. We're talking T-3/T-4 ball-bearing turbo with front mounted intercooler with all the goody's pushing 8psi on stock internals. This is the stage II kit.
The car will be crazy fast. NO SRT-4, WRX, or most anything else will touch it. Remember I didn't say STi or EVOIII  It will be under 2800lbs with 250+whp. That is fast. Plus, the torque we have and going to have with a turbo down low is going to be fun. You'll see...


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

BlewBlur said:


> *Just need to find out if there are anything else needed to bring that 250 whp. Cuz the means there got to be atlest 210 or 220 hp at the fly. Can it handle that? *


WTF?
250whp means Wheel Horse Power
hp just means Horse Power at the crank or flywheel.

Can the car handle 250whp ???YES
Can it handle 280+whp NO not without Rods, Pistons, Springs, ect...


----------



## rexkiller (Feb 29, 2004)

i was wondering if there were any affordiable/reilable trubo kits that give a decent amount of hp


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

rexkiller said:


> i was wondering if there were any affordiable/reilable turbo kits that give a decent amount of hp



Simply put, no.


----------



## rexkiller (Feb 29, 2004)

Harris said:


> Simply put, no.


are the turbos not reliable?


do you have any sugestion on what exhausts that sound good and not like a been in a soda can


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Its the engine that is having issues, not the turbo. From what I have been seeing, you'd need to have motor some work done to the motor to stay in a "reliable" situation. 

A good suggestion for the exhaust would be a Nismo unit. They sound quite good.


----------



## rexkiller (Feb 29, 2004)

Harris said:


> Its the engine that is having issues, not the turbo. From what I have been seeing, you'd need some motor work to stay in a "reliable" situation.
> 
> A good suggestion for the exhaust would be a Nismo unit. They sound quite good.


r u talking like pistons and rods that sort of thing? And wiht the exhaust do you know how the strumng (i donno if it's spelt right) exhaust system sounds


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

LJ, Travis isn't working with JWT, no matter what he may tell you 

Rexkiller, the stromung exhaust is far too small to be running with a turbo setup.


----------



## rexkiller (Feb 29, 2004)

chimmike said:


> LJ, Travis isn't working with JWT, no matter what he may tell you
> 
> Rexkiller, the stromung exhaust is far too small to be running with a turbo setup.


what exhaust should i run?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

anything 2.5" or larger. preferably 3". Get the name brand thing outta your head too....it's entirely too expensive for what you get. Try VRS for a 3"


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> anything 2.5" or larger. preferably 3". Get the name brand thing outta your head too....it's entirely too expensive for what you get. Try VRS for a 3"


I know what you mean, a 3" aftermarket name brand could probably cost anywhere from $600 to $800.


----------



## Lowrider to Spec V (Feb 28, 2004)

where would be the best place to order a turdo for a 2004 spec V.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Lowrider to Spec V said:


> where would be the best place to order a turdo for a 2004 spec V.



If I was you, I'd research this. I'd also research the reputation of the seller with regards to the kit.


----------



## BLuuD L0veR (Mar 3, 2004)

r u saying the turbo kit from forced induction is for the stock internals and doesnt really need ne moding to the stock engine


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

read my post in your other turbo thread. No need to keep two threads going.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> LJ, Travis isn't working with JWT, no matter what he may tell you
> 
> Rexkiller, the stromung exhaust is far too small to be running with a turbo setup.


JWT is having a hard time on the new ECU's, they are getting it but slowly. The new ECUs are tought nuts to crack. They are focusing on the 350Z more than the spec V also.

Mike


----------

